# Child needs to take frequent deep breaths



## mom2happy

My 5 yr old DS is doing this thing where he is taking very deep breaths frequently. It started when we were reading stories at night. I noticed about a week ago that he would constantly be doing it. He does not have asthma. I asked him on two occasions why he was doing this, and he just said he couldn't get enough air.

This only happens during sedentary activities. He doesn't do it when he is playing
sports or very busy. 

I'm leaving him alone, and I'm going to tell DH, If he notices it, Not to say anything. I think it's a bit of an obsessive thing, and I hope it will pass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zinemama

Tell him that an easy way to get more air is to exhale more than you think you can. So at the end of an exhale, keep going; actually blow like you're blowing out candles, as much as you can. Then you can breathe in a lot. I used to have this problem and a doc fixed me right up with that trick.


----------



## One_Girl

I suggest looking up ways to help children through nervous tics if you can find some books or articles on line about it. My impulse would be to say ignore it and work on decreasing his need for it at the same time. My friends son started doing this as his first nervous tic when he was the same age (just after starting school) and his mom gave it a lot of attention and spent a lot of her energy trying to get him to stop whenever we were around each other, though she has since gone to ignoring it because it made him focus on the tic rather than other things when she brought it up. He went on to develop so many tics we can't be around him anymore because he makes my dd nervous. My mom would call us and she could tell just by my dd's tone that she had seen him that day, she still can tell and we see him maybe four times a year now. She has started him in counseling and that is helping some according to her but it has been a long process with lots of parent teacher conferences. If you can find a way to avoid that now I really suggest it. I would not want to go through something like that.


----------



## babygirlie

I use to do this all the time as a child and still do. It's true. It's like I can't get enough air. I notice in particular the other night when I had a big bowl of cereal WITH MILK. I was taking deep breaths all night. I'm pretty sure it's a milk allergy. I also do it after I drink grenadine (cherry flavoring) and coke. Something about the flavoring makes me have to take these deep breaths like I can't get enough air. I love grenadine and coke but I avoid it because it just doesn't feel good to feel like you can't get enough air in your lungs. It can even be scarey. So definately allergies!

I don't always do it after milk though, so it seems it's like concentrated milk things to sort of put it.. like ice cream or a bowl of milk. Even after diet soda I find myself kinda wanting to do it but not as severe. but it's not gasping or choking to death it's these big deep breaths to get more air.


----------



## babygirlie

I would suggest to previous poster the child get medical attention not psychological and I would educate your daughter that everyone is beautiful and some have different medical issues. She shouldn't be afraid of people with disabilities.


----------



## workingmom1128

My DD started to do this about 1 month ago. I noticed that you posted this awhile ago. What did you do and how is your DS doing with the deep breathing? I have made an appointment with a Ped. Pulm. and hope to get some answers. It's very unsettling and wonder what it could possibly be?


----------



## SweetSilver

My daughter did this exact same thing. I had asked her about it (she does have allergies) and she said it was only because she couldn't get enough into her nose. She kept wanting to breathe that way and ended up having to "catch up" every few breaths. This worried me for a while, too. Her allergist said that coughing is the sign to watch for asthma and she does cough when she gets very upset (so, not asthma but worth watching).

This had gone on for a while when she finally was old enough to use her words to answer my questions. Bottom line? Her nose is chronically stuffed up, probably due to her extensive allergies. A kid's nasal irrigation kit could help, easier to get started on than a neti pot, but you could try that too. Honestly, we've done nothing but explore options and she doesn't do this anymore. I think she has learned to mouth-breathe a little when she doesn't feel like she's getting enough through her nose. Yeah, we should do the sinus rinse, sure, but she seems to have adjusted. She's 6.5 now.


----------



## broodymama

This happens to me too. It feels like I'm not getting enough air through normal breathing and sometimes it's difficult to take a deep breath to get more air, unless I yawn. I asked a doctor about it when I was in my teens and they did some tests and said my air intake was fine, but of course it wasn't bothering me when they were testing. It comes and goes, having cool air or a fan blowing in my face helps me.


----------



## spruce

This description is the very definition of asthma, or of another respiratory or pulmonary issue.

Lying down is the TOUGHEST thing to do when you have asthma. It messes up your ability to exhale and the way your bronchioles respond.

It's normal NOT to be comfortable lying down if you have asthma or something like pneumonia.

Please, hit up a doctor, a PA, a Nurse Practitioner, and have your son tell them what's happening. Get him tested, see if he responds to simple meds.

I say this with lots of love and understanding...I've had asthma all my life but wasn't diagnosed until I got sick (with pneumonia, bronchitis, and laryngitis all at once) and almost died when I was 12. :/ Not a happy experience.

love, p


----------



## Neera

It could also be wheat allergy. Gluten can be a reason for excess mucus and a stuffy nose.


----------



## Lovesong

I have always had this problem, especially when laying down flat but sometimes when just sitting around also. It is like even if I breathe deep, I just can't get enough oxygen. It helps me to open a window or generally just having air move around me. It also helps to lower the temperature in the room somewhat...and to do a thorough cleaning session with damp rags to really catch the dust. Hoovering and dusting doesn't really catch dust the same way as a good damp rag does.

In any case, don't dismiss it since it can actually be something and in the meantime, just open a window to let in some fresh air.


----------



## K1329

My dd, 8, did this for a couple of weeks. She described it the same way - couldn't get enough air. We brought her to the Dr.; nothing out if the ordinary was found. It passed & resolved itself on it's own. In her case, I now suspect it was some kind of virus. Hope your lo is doing better.


----------



## Qestia

I do this too, after a chest Xray (former smoker here) and pulmonary capacity test or something like that, was diagnosed with mild asthma. They gave me an inhaler I didn't use for two years and I didn't bother to refill the prescription. For me, I only notice it when I have a cold, even if the cold is too mild for coughing, runny nose, etc., this will be a symptom.

I would definitely get it checked out, you don't want to mess around with asthma.

Which reminds me maybe I should refill that prescription.


----------



## AngelEsquibel

mom2happy said:


> My 5 yr old DS is doing this thing where he is taking very deep breaths frequently. It started when we were reading stories at night. I noticed about a week ago that he would constantly be doing it. He does not have asthma. I asked him on two occasons why he was doing this and he just said that he can't get enough air.
> This only is happening at sedentary activities. When he is playing
> sports or very busy, he doesn't do it. I'm leaving him alone and I'm going to tell DH If he notices it Not to say anything.
> I tho k it's a bit of an obsessive thing and hope it will pass.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hello can you tell me what the outcome was on your little ones breathing since 10 years ago my 6 year old is doing it first it was deep breathing then it went away now its panting to him to a pulmonary and they said he was fine I keep trying to make appointments with his primary doctor but now with covid it's so hard to get in because everything is considered covid now if your coughing it's covid if your throat is hurting its covid so I did get my son tested and it came out negative but doctor still don't want to make that appointment to be seen.


----------



## JodieEgan

AngelEsquibel said:


> Hello can you tell me what the outcome was on your little ones breathing since 10 years ago my 6 year old is doing it first it was deep breathing then it went away now its panting to him to a pulmonary and they said he was fine I keep trying to make appointments with his primary doctor but now with covid it's so hard to get in because everything is considered covid now if your coughing it's covid if your throat is hurting its covid so I did get my son tested and it came out negative but doctor still don't want to make that appointment to be seen.


Did you get an answer? My 10 year old son has been taking very deep breaths sporadically as well. He is off to the Dr next week. Have you heard of sighing syndrome or sighing dyspnoea? I'm thinking it might be that? Not a major issue hopefully & hopefully will improve with breathing exercises?


----------



## AngelEsquibel

JodieEgan said:


> Did you get an answer? My 10 year old son has been taking very deep breaths sporadically as well. He is off to the Dr next week. Have you heard of sighing syndrome or sighing dyspnoea? I'm thinking it might be that? Not a major issue hopefully & hopefully will improve with breathing exercises?


Hello the pulmonary said it was really bad seasonal allergies for me to keep giving him allergies medicine but i notice he does it when he see something on tv thats scary and he gets scared i also noticed he does it when he is full from eating. So im hoping its allergies from this season like the doctor said it is pretty bad this year with cotton flying everywhere where i live in new mexico. It did stop for a couple of weeks now but once or twice a day ill hear him starting and ill tell him to stop what he is doing and we take a couple of deep breaths together and he does fine after that. I hope it goes away hearing him breath like that was awful. Good luck and keep this updated i hope you get answers let us know please.


----------



## andramoldoveanu832

Hi my son is taking deep breaths like he is angry for air for about 1 year now 4 doctors saw him and they said isnall ok it may be a tic he use to have few weeks breaks in between for the last 4 months started again with a break if just 4 days when he had a cold . now he does it all day and also beforw sleep when tell a story to him . He doant donit when asleep please help i m dissoarate now i m loosing my sanity i m Very worries


----------



## andramoldoveanu832

My child 4 years ild started taking deep breaths 1 year ago gasping for air or air hunger but he had few weeks breaks in between . For the last 5 months he doest it all day every other breath no matter if he play if he is on scooter if he watches tv like all the time . He had a little break in this 5 months for 3 days when he was having a cold . He dosnt do it when asleep at all i m so worried we seen 4 doctors they said is may be a tic but is now 1 year and i loose my sanity . Anywone to help pls


----------

